# Vip722 - how can I record to ehd



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

I have my ehd set up and move programs to it regularly. I now have activated the option "record plus/erd setup/enable recordings to an external device" but I can't figure out how to do this. Presumably there is an option to direct a timer to record to my ehd, but I can't find it.

Thanks for telling me how or telling me that it can't be done


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

lbeck said:


> I have my ehd set up and move programs to it regularly. I now have activated the option "record plus/erd setup/enable recordings to an external device" but I can't figure out how to do this. Presumably there is an option to direct a timer to record to my ehd, but I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks for telling me how or telling me that it can't be done


What type of DISH receiver(s) are you using, is it a DVR you're trying to connect to the EHD? I will provide you our link to provide you details of what you will need to do; http://www.mydish.com/support/trans-to-ehd-612-622-722-722k?WT.svl=leftnav.

If you have any further questions about this please PM me with the phone number and issue to better assist you.

Thanks


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks. I'm using the VIP 722. I accessed the link that you provided. It explains how to transfer to ehd, which I can and have been doing for years. The menu option "enable recordings to an external device" is worded in a way that leads me to think there is a way to have the DVR record directly to the ehd. Is this possible?

My initial objective is this: I have the 722 set up to record programs on tv1 and tv2 at the same time. I want to record a third program at that same time. I was thinking that I could have the third program sent directly to the ehd rather than to the 722 hdd.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lbeck said:


> I was thinking that I could have the third program sent directly to the ehd rather than to the 722 hdd.


The menu option is misleading at best. You CANNOT timer record directly to the EHD with any DISH DVR. That Mike.H might have given you hope is unfortunate.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

lbeck said:


> Thanks. I'm using the VIP 722. I accessed the link that you provided. It explains how to transfer to ehd, which I can and have been doing for years. The menu option "enable recordings to an external device" is worded in a way that leads me to think there is a way to have the DVR record directly to the ehd. Is this possible?
> 
> My initial objective is this: I have the 722 set up to record programs on tv1 and tv2 at the same time. I want to record a third program at that same time. I was thinking that I could have the third program sent directly to the ehd rather than to the 722 hdd.


Also the number of recordings is not dependant on the hard drives but on the number of tuners in the DVR. In the case of the 722 you only have 2 (unless you have a off-air module) so you will only be able to record 2 shows at once.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lbeck said:


> I have my ehd set up and move programs to it regularly. I now have activated the option "record plus/erd setup/enable recordings to an external device" but I can't figure out how to do this. Presumably there is an option to direct a timer to record to my ehd, but I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks for telling me how or telling me that it can't be done


"external device" is NOT EHD, it's usually VCR or DVD RW device

So, you CAN'T record directly to EHD. Period.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

TheGrove said:


> Also the number of recordings is not dependant on the hard drives but on the number of tuners in the DVR. In the case of the 722 you only have 2 (unless you have a off-air module) so you will only be able to record 2 shows at once.


that is sufficient detail and logic, and I agree that the wording is misleading.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TheGrove said:


> In the case of the 722 you only have 2 (unless you have a off-air module) so you will only be able to record 2 shows at once.


The ViP722 includes one ATSC tuner in its default configuration and it not expandable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's a bit of unfortunate carry-over in the GUI for a feature that really has less value today. I think it could be used for a VCR or a DVD-recorder... and I thought it also could be used on the old Archos mobile devices (less sure on that since I never had one of those)... but they have never made it a direct-to-EHD recording option for the DVRs.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> The ViP722 includes one ATSC tuner in its default configuration and it not expandable.


Thanks, but if memory serves me correct it is the 722k that has the ATSC tuner. A plain 722 did not (at least mine didn't). Either way the limiting factor is not hard drives but tuners. The hard drive can accept as many recordings at once as you have tuners to generate them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

722 is the same as 622 (sans a couple different chips [MPEG] and bigger HDD) and HAS the OTA tuner (before posting you must look at your 722, is it 722k ? should you ?)

722k is using different chip (highly integrated base) and has a socket for MT-2 cartridge with two OTA tuners


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TheGrove said:


> Thanks, but if memory serves me correct it is the 722k that has the ATSC tuner. A plain 722 did not (at least mine didn't). Either way the limiting factor is not hard drives but tuners. The hard drive can accept as many recordings at once as you have tuners to generate them.


P Smith is correct. The 722 (like the 622 before it) has an OTA tuner built-in. The 722K required an add-on OTA module, but that provided 2 OTA tuners.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> P Smith is correct. The 722 (like the 622 before it) has an OTA tuner built-in. The 722K required an add-on OTA module, but that provided 2 OTA tuners.


Sorry I must have missed that on mine. But then I'm so far away from the stations (Altoona/Johnstown PA DMA) that even when I had an outside amplified antenna at 30' it was hard to get a clear signal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's just a responsibility of any poster who claim such wrong info in forums.
The result is misleading owners or perspective users of the equipment.

I would correct my old post to avoid such consequences...


----------



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I seem to recall having seen an option where the recording can be routed directly to an EHD (External Hard Drive). It may be under "Options" for "Timers". I will double check. Also, I have spelled out the EHD acronym to counter the poster above who said that EHD stands for VCR or DVD writer.
On a separate topic, also mentioned here, it is possible to record up to four shows/programs, provided an OTA is available. The 722K has two tuners and so does the OTA add-on. I have to verify that in fact, the two built-in tuners CAN record HD. It's just the distribution of the second tuner signal that is available only in SD. I frequently record two programs at once, and I seem to recall - I wasn't paying attention - that when I playback recordings from TV2, I'm watching HD. I'll verify and post here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gherna1 said:


> I seem to recall having seen an option where the recording can be routed directly to an EHD (External Hard Drive). It may be under "Options" for "Timers". I will double check. Also, I have spelled out the EHD acronym to counter the poster above who said that *EHD stands for VCR or DVD writer*.
> On a separate topic, also mentioned here, it is possible to record up to four shows/programs, provided an OTA is available. The 722K has two tuners and so does the OTA add-on. I have to verify that in fact, the two built-in tuners CAN record HD. It's just the distribution of the second tuner signal that is available only in SD. I frequently record two programs at once, and I seem to recall - I wasn't paying attention - that when I playback recordings from TV2, I'm watching HD. I'll verify and post here.


It's just External Device, not EHD; just post the screenshot or find it at dishportal; btw the list is include PVP [Archos devices] for applicable FW (no direct recording to it)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

gherna1 said:


> I seem to recall having seen an option where the recording can be routed directly to an EHD (External Hard Drive). It may be under "Options" for "Timers". I will double check. Also, I have spelled out the EHD acronym to counter the poster above who said that EHD stands for VCR or DVD writer.
> On a separate topic, also mentioned here, it is possible to record up to four shows/programs, provided an OTA is available. The 722K has two tuners and so does the OTA add-on. I have to verify that in fact, the two built-in tuners CAN record HD. It's just the distribution of the second tuner signal that is available only in SD. I frequently record two programs at once, and I seem to recall - I wasn't paying attention - that when I playback recordings from TV2, I'm watching HD. I'll verify and post here.


You can't record anything directly to an EHD... it has to be recorded to the DVR and then archived to the EHD manually later.

You can record from all available tuners, simultaneously, and in HD if you so choose.


----------



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I stand corrected. Recordings go to the internal HDD. Regarding multiple simultaneous recordings, if an OTA tuner is installed, then up to four programs can be recorded: 2 on the OTA tuners and 2 on the ATSC tuners of the 722K.
Regarding the qualitiy of the recordings, the two ATSC tuners can record in HD, and provided the OTA channels being recorded are HD, then two more channels can be recorded, all in HD.
I have recorded to TV2 and watched the results in HD, provided I watch on the TV connected to the HDMI output. If I watch TV2 recordings on the second TV, using the coax cable, then I get to watch the same content in SD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ummm ... OTA is ATSC aka 8VSB


----------

